# New Dealer



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For those interested Travelworld the R V dealers in Telford have just been appointed as a distributor.

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

New dealers/distributors are always great news, especially in tough times; So thanks for something cheery.  

For a little bit of clarity, please could you confirm whether they have been appointed for Hymer (your vehicle) or Autotrail (the forum posted in). 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Autotrail 8) 8) 8) 

tony


----------

